# Laser Grips



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

After shooting a pistol with crimson laser grips I swore my next purchase would be a smaller frame 1911 with laser grip capablities. Does anyone have any pics of a Kimber with laser grips?

I was sold when my buddy told me that the laser dot is a universal language for "I can and will protect my home and family'

Thanks


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

SGTRick1775 said:


> After shooting a pistol with crimson laser grips I swore my next purchase would be a smaller frame 1911 with laser grip capablities. Does anyone have any pics of a Kimber with laser grips?
> 
> I was sold when my buddy told me that the laser dot is a universal language for "I can and will protect my home and family'
> 
> Thanks


Kimber Custom TLE II with crimson trace grips...


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Thats a good looking combo with the green on black. how accurate is the beam. I know it doesn't matter what your pointing it at if you jerk your trigger or don't apply the fundamentals. I'm curious to how you can zero the grip lasers


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The laser beam is, of course, a perfectly straight line while bullets drop in flight, but this doesn't matter a whit at pistol-fighting distances.

The Crimson Trace units are zeroed using a small hex wrench that fits into two slots in the diode housing. It's a cinch. You can get your basic alignment by "cowitnessing" with your iron sights, then refine the zero a bit at the range.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Sarge43 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have an Ultra Carry II LG that I wear frequently. The laser came sighted in at 50 ft according to the literature accompanying it, and that seems about right in shooting it. You can adjust elevation and windage with a very small hex wrench through some equally small holes in the housing for the laser. I have not had need to adjust mine yet. 
I'm mixed on having a laser mounted to my pistol, but that's another issue. 
The Kimber green and black laser grips do look nice on the black frame. No denying that. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I set mine at 25' and it was dead on with a Ruger SP-101. If your eyes are a little off you will still shoot a good group with C/T Laser sights. Good luck.


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys, I'm really sold on the idea of the laser but do know not to rely on it as a means of marksmanship. A big seller for me would be for the wife to be able to point and shoot more confidently while I'm gone in case of a home invasion.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I would rather just have night sights.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Teuthis said:


> I would rather just have night sights.


Why not both? I'm seriously considering it. I've got a new gun on the way, I'm going to add night sights within a week or so, then look into a Crimson Trace. I look at it as similar to the BUIS and Aim Point on my AR. If the laser goes down, I'd have the night sights, just like if the Aim Point goes down, I have the BUIS.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Teuthis said:


> I would rather just have night sights.


Night sights are an excellent addition to a fighting pistol. However, they do not offer the advantages lasers offer in shooting from awkward positions and while moving. Several training experiments have also shown a marked increase in low-light hits when lasers are used, versus conventional tritium night sights.

As well, there is a small body of somewhat credible evidence (though it does come from the manufacturers of laser sights!) that lasers offer a level of intimidation value that non-laser-equipped guns do not possess.


----------

